# Too many Lyft Drivers in Phoenix Area?



## Justin H

I finished my application with lyft and did the mentor ride which i thought went well, until I received the waitlist email from lyft support. I just wonder if being waitlisted has something to do with my mentor not liking me or something instead of having too many drivers in phoenix? 

I've read about people stuck on the waitlist no matter how often they contact support but hopefully that isn't the case for me....


----------



## Robert420

Justin H said:


> I finished my application with lyft and did the mentor ride which i thought went well, until I received the waitlist email from lyft support. I just wonder if being waitlisted has something to do with my mentor not liking me or something instead of having too many drivers in phoenix?
> 
> I've read about people stuck on the waitlist no matter how often they contact support but hopefully that isn't the case for me....


This is normal caused by to many drivers already an your area. If your mentor failed you on the mentor ride you would've received an email stating you didn't pass the *Welcome Community Ride* this email that you received about waitlist could mean several things they're either backed up on processing applications or have to many drivers already on the road an your area.


----------



## Justin H

That would be a big relief considering my 04 car isn't new enough for uber anymore. Were you on the wait list as well?


----------



## Robert420

Justin H said:


> That would be a big relief considering my 04 car isn't new enough for uber anymore. Were you on the wait list as well?


I've never been on the waitlist for lyft soon as lyft come to dallas area I had applied to be a driver back in 2013 of Sept 9th didn't fully complete my application until 2014 of August. I applied around the time they required you to drive to them for inspection of your car. There are some drivers whom were approved that have cars that are 2004 including me I was approved to drive as-long as your car is 4 door 2000's & newer you should be good to go.


----------



## Justin H

Robert420 said:


> I've never been on the waitlist for lyft soon as lyft come to dallas area I had applied to be a driver back in 2013 of Sept 9th didn't fully complete my application until 2014 of August. I applied around the time they required you to drive to them for inspection of your car. There are some drivers whom were approved that have cars that are 2004 including me I was approved to drive as-long as your car is 4 door 2000's & newer you should be good to go.


Yeah i waited too long to apply to uber this year considering i would have been ok earlier on 2014 but uber stopped my application in its tracks last week because of my car.


----------



## Ivre

Justin H said:


> Yeah i waited too long to apply to uber this year considering i would have been ok earlier on 2014 but uber stopped my application in its tracks last week because of my car.


It's just that they have a lot of drivers in phoenix. You can tell by using the map before you go on driver mode.


----------



## Anzac

I really wish theywould add the area north of the101 loop.


----------



## Justin H

Anyone else on the waiting list for lyft in the phx area?


----------



## UberRey

Waitlisting is not a big problem. Just means they are completing the process still. Has nothing to do with too many drivers.


----------



## Anzac

I ne er heard back just one day I could access the driver part of the app


----------



## Justin H

UberRey said:


> Waitlisting is not a big problem. Just means they are completing the process still. Has nothing to do with too many drivers.


For Lyft in Phoenix it is because of too many drivers. They don't even advertise for drivers around here anymore, and there are tons of people that have been on the waiting list for a couple weeks sadly. Prolly has to do with a couple local cab companies trying to copy ubers business model.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Justin H said:


> I finished my application with lyft and did the mentor ride which i thought went well, until I received the waitlist email from lyft support. I just wonder if being waitlisted has something to do with my mentor not liking me or something instead of having too many drivers in phoenix?
> 
> I've read about people stuck on the waitlist no matter how often they contact support but hopefully that isn't the case for me....


Give it 2-3 weeks and you will be on.
It seems they activate a bunch of drivers every 3 weeks.
After 10 days half of them are gone.
Unless you work in downtown Tempe or downtown Scottsdale 
you won't get much work, I guess that's why new drivers don't last.


----------



## Justin H

And now I've been approved almost a month later. I stand corrected and will now drive for Lyft


----------



## Justin H

ElectroFuzz said:


> Give it 2-3 weeks and you will be on.
> It seems they activate a bunch of drivers every 3 weeks.
> After 10 days half of them are gone.
> Unless you work in downtown Tempe or downtown Scottsdale
> you won't get much work, I guess that's why new drivers don't last.


So not a ton of work for ya in Mesa I take it? See a lot of guys waiting by the 60 and the 101


----------



## fargonaz

Strange, I can now access the driver side of the app, wonder how they are going to pay me?


----------



## Justin H

fargonaz said:


> Strange, I can now access the driver side of the app, wonder how they are going to pay me?


So it lets you go into driver mode? try getting into the drivers portal with your phone number to setup direct deposit. lyft.com/drive/


----------



## fargonaz

Justin H said:


> So it lets you go into driver mode? try getting into the drivers portal with your phone number to setup direct deposit. lyft.com/drive/


About 2 hours after I posted, I got the acceptance email. I worked that night and have been paid for the same.


----------



## johnywinslow

as uber becomes more popular and well known, the whole city will be more active. its been here two years I had never even herd of uber until my wife mentioned it to me as a night job(Im a stay at home dad during the day!) Im happy with the over all results im getting, im not gonna get rich, but its doing what I need it to do for me!


----------



## UberRey

johnywinslow said:


> as uber becomes more popular and well known, the whole city will be more active. its been here two years I had never even herd of uber until my wife mentioned it to me as a night job(Im a stay at home dad during the day!) Im happy with the over all results im getting, im not gonna get rich, but its doing what I need it to do for me!


Same deal, here. Boy just started kindergarten and uber gives me the ability to earn gas money and still take care of my boy. Welcome!


----------



## IbedrivinUX

So I'm getting Error 400 Please try again later on the "Drive to meet your Mentor" so this will go away when they are ready for me to get started? I'm sick of Uber and the BS They are doling out!


----------



## Justin H

Thinking there is too many drivers in the phx area as a whole for lyft. Had some slowww nights lately in the average hotspots sadly. Lyft needs to advertise in az so i'm not losing business to these expensive green discountcab guys that are everywhere...


----------



## phoenixtnc

I just started with Lyft last night. Had one ride and it was just across the street. Made $4. WOOHOO! By the way, I am in North Phoenix by 101 and 7th Street. I worked from 9pm until 1am.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

There's a wave of new drivers that just came aboard Chicago. Not even hitting the guarantees. They'll learn soon enough it aint worth it.


----------



## TeleSki

BaitNSwitch said:


> There's a wave of new drivers that just came aboard Chicago. Not even hitting the guarantees. They'll learn soon enough it aint worth it.


I think it must be the same in Orange Co., CA. I generally run Uber and Lyft at the same time. 90% of my pings end up being for Uber, bc they always ping me first. Some nights, I don't get any Lyft pings.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Summer time can play big role in it being slow as well.


----------

